# Traveler Herf



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MMblz was traveling through town last night. Stopped over in our neck of the woods.

Sam and I met him for a few beers and a couple smokes at the "Lizard". Nice to reminisce about herfs past at herfs present.

Had a QDO CG, LE Longo and Dip 5 all from the disco era. Nice except Julian’s and my longos were tight. Arrgh. 

Julian stopped by this morning before heading out.



He kept touching himself it was quite odd.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> He kept touching himself it was quite odd.


Standing next to that 'holy grail' of humidors, I would be touching myself too.. :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> He kept touching himself it was quite odd.


Check the cigars......are there any "spots" on them?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Julian, You sure are a short..I mean, that is a huge Humi Dave.totally sick :r Good times man.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

IHT and i were talking about this too, its like going to the Grand Canyon you have to take a picture with it. Too bad I cant find that pict where IHT and XxX are in front of MoTheMan's closet


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you guys had a good time!!

p.s......I'm touching myself _just looking at the picture_, I can imagine Julian needed a change of boxers.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> IHT and i were talking about this too, its like going to the Grand Canyon you have to take a picture with it. Too bad I cant find that pict where IHT and XxX are in front of MoTheMan's closet


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

zemekone said:


> IHT and i were talking about this too, its like going to the Grand Canyon you have to take a picture with it. Too bad I cant find that pict where IHT and XxX are in front of MoTheMan's closet


 A favorite...

I never realized how tall Greg was...  :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Like all stray animals (no offense Julian), a shack herfer will always return to the people who fed them.....be that steaks or cigars.


Now, all I need to do is justify a trip to Cleveland....sight seeing, that's the ticket!!!!

GLad you guys had a great time.....jealous


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time.

I say we start a CS bus tour past the sights of CS, like this one. Imagine a rolling herf, for days, interupted with sights like that. 

Of course dave we will blindfold everyone so they cant find their way back, dont worry


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

playing a little pocket pool in the photo? I think if I was standing next to that 'dor, I'd be using 2 hands...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Julian gifted us a pair of LH des Dieux and some churchill size SP's. Thanks again Julian.

Smoked the LH today and liked it alot. Came home thinking I need to get me some of these. A box was on the front porch. Yup 50 cab Abr 02 .. too wierd. Karma baby! Julian come back anytime .. next time gift us a couple of Davidoff DP's.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Memories:hn I need to visit cleveland again I now yall had fun:mn


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

You mean you didn't give him his own personalized little locker???????????

I see some boxes on top............you don't have it full yet do you?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Julian gifted us a pair of LH des Dieux and some churchill size SP's. Thanks again Julian.
> 
> Smoked the LH today and liked it alot. Came home thinking I need to get me some of these. A box was on the front porch. Yup 50 cab Abr 02 .. too wierd. Karma baby! Julian come back anytime .. next time gift us a couple of Davidoff DP's.


des Dieux were DIC 02 - imagine yours will be fairly similar.
SP Corona Gigantes May 03

Dave & Sam - thanks for making time to meet up even though it was on the late side. Great bar you have there, I'm jealous. Thanks for the cigars too. The Dip was just incredible, but all were very good.

I'm finally back - drove straight through today, around 13 hours.
Smoked some RASS and Boli RCs with the guys (9 of us) at the bachelor party.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> des Dieux were DIC 02 - imagine yours will be fairly similar.
> SP Corona Gigantes May 03
> 
> Dave & Sam - thanks for making time to meet up even though it was on the late side. Great bar you have there, I'm jealous. Thanks for the cigars too. The Dip was just incredible, but all were very good.
> ...


Glad you got back in one piece. Those bachelor parties start taking more and more out of you as the years go on.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Glad you got back in one piece. Those bachelor parties start taking more and more out of you as the years go on.


Yeah I actually fared pretty well considering it was three nights in a row of pretty serious drinking...

Oh two things I forgot to note for others reading this thread:
* It really is bigger in real life. It may look big in the pictures but when you stand next it, it is still a surprise...
* I'm going to bet that by this time next year, there's a second similar sized cabinet in the office next door to Dave's


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Yeah I actually fared pretty well considering it was three nights in a row of pretty serious drinking...
> 
> Oh two things I forgot to note for others reading this thread:
> ** It really is bigger in real life. It may look big in the pictures but when you stand next it, it is still a surprise...*
> * I'm going to bet that by this time next year, there's a second similar sized cabinet in the office next door to Dave's


The humi is fairly large as well.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The humi is fairly large as well.


:r I was sorta thinking that after reading Julians post, :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The humi is fairly large as well.


Way to go, Dave. Make him pay for the honor of seeing it :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ironfreak said:


> Standing next to that 'holy grail' of humidors,


Oh, that's not a cigar shop? :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The humi is fairly large as well.


:r was he:dr


----------

